# Newest member



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome the newest member of the farm Asa my new AKC Registered Anatolian Male


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

He loves being in front of the fan. He is too cute, he has been out with the goats all morning and is taking a nap


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He'll cute everything to death!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well tonight he had a bad day ( We learned how hot an 200 mile electric fencer is on 4 acres) poor baby. Tonight after he and Mia (my other LGD) got done eating we went to the house 10 minutes later he is screaming because he is caught halfway through the door of my barn and there is no way he can go forward and no way is he gonna let himself go back so we took him and went to the house to watch animal planet all tonight.


----------

